# Please Help me with this Setup.



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of the setup I want to try to accomplish for my 10 gallon. I see dwarf hair grass and taiwan moss (maybe xmas?) How do you grow the moss to make a bunch like that which resembles the foliage of a tree? Any suggestions?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Apparently the trees are called moss trees and this is how it is done. (found at http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/86088-moss-tree-how-make-one.html)










Attaching the Moss
To create this tree I used three pieces of wood. By combining these together I made one big tree. This wasn't the first time that I made a tree, so in this one I tried to avoid some mistakes that I made on the first. 
It is very important to attach the moss in a way that as it spreads it will naturally attach itself to the small branches. If you don't do that, the moss strands will end up free floating and it will be very difficult to trim. Over time as the moss spreads and starts to layer, the under growth of the moss will become weak and die. This is why it is so important to have many smaller branches attached to different parts of the moss mass. The smaller branches act like an anchor to keep the moss from floating up.

I take no credit for making this guide, just finding and sharing it  Hopefully I see an awesome piece of driftwood like that soon.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I'm still attempting to get my moss tree to grow in properly, had some issues with my moss and its all yellow. If you're interested in finding some nicely shaped driftwood, check out manzanita driftwood. Lucky's or big als get some in time to time. You probably won't find the perfect piece but will have to make it your self. I screwed 2 pieces of manzanita together with stainless steel screws to form the "tree". I'll take an updated picture when my taiwan moss starts to turn green again, its in pretty bad shape at the moment. 

If i remember correctly, the guy who did that tank used singapore moss to achieve that look.


----------

